# Bodenfilter / Blähton



## Patrick K (9. Apr. 2012)

Wie in meinen Alben zu sehen, betreibe ich einen pflanzenlosen Koipool mit aktuell 13 Koi. Es ist ja nicht so, das ich es nicht mit __ Hornkraut,__ Wasserpest oder __ Wassersalat probiert hätte. (Koi besitzer wissen was ich meine)Da ich hier mitgelesen habehttps://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/34942 wollte ich nachdem ich mein Trommler Projekt in den nächsten Tagen /Monaten/Jahre ? beendet habe einen bewachsenen Bodenfilter an meinen Pool " anbauen" .Vorab telefonierte ich mit mittlerweile mit sicherlich 30 Firmen zwecks gebrochenem Blähton, Ergebnis bis jetzt Null komma Null ,Gartenbaufirmen schickten mich in die Bauhäuser,
Bauhäuser zu den Baustoffhändler,Baustoffhändler zu den Gärtnereien und ratet mal wo die mich hinschickten, genau zu den GartenbauerJetzt mal eine frage, kann ich Blähton einfach  so oft durch den Häcksler jagen bis ich ein respektables Ergebnis erreiche???
Gruss Patrick


----------



## Zermalmer (9. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Bodenfilter / Blähton*

Hallo Patrick,
Vielleicht tut es auch ein Beutel und ein Hammer.
Oder Du hast in dem Häcksler eh ne alte Klinge.
Aber achtung, Du solltest sämtliche Löcher des Gerätes 'absichern', nicht das die Brocken unkontrolliert durch die gegen feuern.


----------



## Zacky (9. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Bodenfilter / Blähton*

Warum willst du den häckseln? Den gebrochenen Blähton habe ich hier gefunden.


----------



## Patrick K (9. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Bodenfilter / Blähton*

Hammer mmmmh... keine schlechte Idee, aber was denkst du wie lange braucht man für 500 Liter... Klinge ist wie neu ,den Häcksler hatte ich vor ca.7 Jahren gebraucht mit neuer Klinge für 50 €uronen gekauft,einmal ausprobiert ,mir durch den Lederhandschuh in die Finger geschnitten :sauer:sauer:sauer(Notaufnahme Krankenhaus) und das Teil wieder eingemottet.
Hat jemand erfahrung mit einem 2000 Watt Maschienengewehr, Geil , da geht was  Ne Quatsch ... natürlich höchste Sicherheitsstufe und Gehäuse abgedichtet.
Gruss Patrick dem es Sche.....egal ist (siehe oben) was mit dem Dreckshäcksler passiert


----------



## Patrick K (9. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Bodenfilter / Blähton*

Hallo Zacky
 Danke für den Link,immerhim weis ich jetzt das man ihn kaufen kann ....
Ich nage zwar nicht an Hungertuch aber wenn ich mal die Preise vergleiche, mein lieber Scholli...
Kuck mal hier http://www.hornbach.de/shop/Hydroto...tikel.html?sourceCat=S1956&WT.svl=artikel_img

18,69 € für 50 L und das direkt vor der Haustür, lass mal 15 Sack sein um ca. 500L gebrochen raus zu bekommen, komme ich auf 280,35,plus einen unerwünschten Häcksler

Beim Link 10 Sack a 29,95 plus 5,90 Versand 358,95 das sind knapp 80 € für das Häckseln 

ist ja gar nicht mal so viel wie es sich anfangs anhört aber wo bleibt meine Rache c

Gruss Patrick


----------



## Zacky (9. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Bodenfilter / Blähton*

Tja, Patrick. Das musst Du alleine entscheiden... Rache ist süss, aber schneller und gesundheitssicherer geht's über die 358,95 €...


----------



## Maik2237 (9. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Bodenfilter / Blähton*

Hallo,
ich habe hier noch ca.300 bis 400Liter liegen sollte nur mal von Planzenresten befreit werden wenn du willst kannste es für 100€ haben.
Zu not würden ich es auch versenden wenn du dich drum kümmerst.
Mfg.
Maik


----------



## Joerg (9. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Bodenfilter / Blähton*

Hallo Patrick,
es ist eigentlich ganz einfach. 
Suche mal nach Liapor. Das ist gebrochener Blähton, der für unterschiedliche Anwendungen genommen wird.
Gibt es dann auch beim Baustoffhändler zu einem angemessenen Preis. 

Mein Liapor habe ich von Aldi (0.10€ der 20Liter Sack), wird dort als Winterstreu verkauft.


----------



## Patrick K (9. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Bodenfilter / Blähton*

Hallo Maik
was heist bei dir von Pflanzenresten befreien .....War es schon am Teich im Einsatz?
@Jörg 
Liapor hab ich auch schon gehört ,nur weis ich nicht, ob es mit irgend welchen Zusatzstoffen versetzt ist,ich will ja was rausfiltern und nicht den Teich vergiften


----------



## Maik2237 (9. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Bodenfilter / Blähton*

Ja es sind Blätter drin hab es auf Folie aufem Rasen liegen,am besten kaninchendraht zum durchsieben nehmen.
Habe es 2 Jahre bei mir im Filtergraben gehabt.


----------



## Patrick K (9. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Bodenfilter / Blähton*

Sorry Maik 
Ich setze schon lange nichts mehr in meinen Teich, was mal in einem Koiteich eingesetzt war,mit der Ausnahme aus dem Koiteich aus dem ich meine nicht Japaner bekommen habe.
Ist nichts persönliches doch ich halte mich strikt daran.KHV usw.
Gruss Patrick


----------



## Maik2237 (9. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Bodenfilter / Blähton*

Ja ok


----------



## Joerg (9. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Bodenfilter / Blähton*

Hallo Patrick,
es ist einfach nur schön ordentlich gebrochener Blähton. 
Den ersten habe ich in einem Sack und oft mit dem Auto drüber fahren noch selbst gebrochen.
Nachher aussieben von dem Mehl und den Rest noch mal.


----------



## Patrick K (9. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Bodenfilter / Blähton*

Hallo Joeg 
ich finde hier liapor nur als Kugeln und nicht als Bruch


----------



## Joerg (10. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Bodenfilter / Blähton*

Hallo Patrick,
versuch es mal beim Hersteller.
Im Onlineshop gibt es das als Winterstreu oder Trockenschüttung.
Ich denke mal, die werden dem Winterstreu nicht extra Schadstoffe beimischen. 

Wenn du mehr ausgeben willst, gibt es Blähton auch als Hydrokultur Substrat von Ser amis.


----------



## rease (10. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Bodenfilter / Blähton*

Schönen Guten Morgen,

muss es unbedingt Blähton sein ?!

Alternativ würde sich Lavamulch eignen 

25 kg Sack  = 3,99 €  sind glaube ich 25 - 50 mm Körnung

Ein Bild findest du auch in meinem Album... Betreibe das jetzt seit einem Jahr, hab ca. 750 kg im einsatz... Ohne probleme, Pflanzen scheinen Substrat gut anzunehmen und wurzeln super drin...

Lavamulch von Hamann

500 kg wären in deinem Fall für 100 € erhältlich... nur mal so am rande :smoki

mfg Martin


----------



## Scheiteldelle (10. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Bodenfilter / Blähton*

Lavasplit? Bekommt man deutlich besser und ich habe für 8/16 4m³ 220,-€ incl. Lieferung bezahlt.


----------



## Patrick K (10. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Bodenfilter / Blähton*

Wo liegt der unterschied ???

Blähton hat riesige Ansiedlungsfläche, laut den Bodenfilter betreiber eine saubere Sache was den abgesetzten Schlamm angeht (ist nämlich keiner da), gute durchström eigenschaften dadurch  wachsen Pflanzen gut
Nachteile bis jetzt:   Schwimmt auf, in anführungsstichen schlechter zu besorgen,etwas teurer

Was ist mit Lava Mulch /Split ???

 schwimmt nicht auf, günstiger ,scheinbar leichter zu beziehen, guter Pflanzen wuchs

Nachteil bis jetzt:etwas kleinere Ansiedlungsfläche, hier irgend wo gelesen Filtermaterial von gestern (Warum  )

Was ist mit Schlamm? durchström eigenschaften? usw. kann darüber jemand Auskunft geben?

Gruss Patrick


----------



## Scheiteldelle (14. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Bodenfilter / Blähton*

Hallo Patrick,
habe mal ein Foto gemacht von meinem Lava (Split), da siehst Du den Aufbau. Das Problem beim gebrochenen Blähton, wenn er weniger als 8/16 ist, ist das man eine perfekte Vorfilterung benötigt. Spaltsieb mit 200ér Sieb oder Vliesfilter wären sicherlich optimal. es kommt sonst noch einfach zu viel durch und kann den Filter zusetzen. 
Bei mir war das Minimum 8/16ér Körnung und schau Dir mal die Oberfläche an

 

In meinen Augen perfekt !!!

LG Maik


----------



## Patrick K (14. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Bodenfilter / Blähton*

Hallo Maik
Ich kenne Lava -Split aus meiner AQ-zeit,Ich bin ja auch nicht abgeneigt,aber dort saugte ich auch alle paar Wochen mit der Saugglocke den Mulm ab.Die Bodenfilterspezies schrieben hier,das sie keinerlei Schlamm im Filter haben,das macht den Blähton ja interessant. Ach ja Vorfilter sollte bis dahin hoffentlich  kein Problem sein,bin ja am Trommler bau (42my)
Wie ist deine erfahrung was das verschlammen angeht ?
Gruss aus der im moment sonnigen Pfalz Patrick


----------



## Joerg (14. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Bodenfilter / Blähton*

Hallo Patrick,
nimm wie geplant den gebrochenen Blähton (Liapor).
Alles andere ist aus den Erfahrungen von einigen Betriebern weniger optimal geeignet.
Unten ein Darainagerohr, aus dem man gelegentlich Mulm absaugen kann.

Heute habe ich einen halben Sack zum ausgleichen des Untergrunds für meinen neuen Vorfilter verwendet.
Auch als Streugut, kannst du es im Winter noch verwenden, wenn du mal anders planst.


----------



## Scheiteldelle (14. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Bodenfilter / Blähton*

bin noch im Bau; hatte vorher nur einen kleinen Bodenfilter und als ich diesen demontiert habe, habe ich auch keinen Schlamm gehabt


----------

